# Fat Free Corn Dip



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2002)

1 cup non-fat sour cream
1/2 cup non-fat mayo
1 can mexican corn
1 small can green chilies
small sliced of onion, chopped fine
1/2 tsp ground cumin
2 TBS salsa
1 cup grated non-fat cheddar cheese

Mix all - let set for 1 hour.

I ate this and never new  it was made with all non-fat ingredients.


----------



## Norma (Mar 16, 2002)

Kitchenelf, thanks for the recipe...since my husband's heart attack, we're into low/no fat foods, and being Texans, very much into Mexican foods. Of course, it's trial and error, finding the fat free versions of foods that are good...but there are some that taste so close to the "real thing" that it's hard to tell. We use the sour cream in the "cowhide" container.  Hellman's is the only good fat free mayo we've found, but then Hellman's is the only one we like, fat or no fat. I've even found some fat free/sugar free ice creams that are great. My daughter was helping me cook a family dinner, and wanted to know if we had ANY fatty foods in the house....and I pointed to my bottle of olive oil!


----------

